# Operating system not found



## tracymcfp (May 16, 2003)

When we turn on our computer, we get the following message "Operating system not found". What do we do
and can we get our saved Word documents back?
Windows ME


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Um, dang your in a hole...and unfortunetly there's no way to easily get out of it or recover your files (unless you have a boot disk and now how to use the DOS prompt). This means that your core file of your OS (normally iosys.sys) is missing or corrupt. You need to reinstall your OS to repair this problem I'm sorry to say, as there's no other way to fix it. Good luck!

HexStar


----------



## BTS '76 (Dec 8, 2002)

Here's an example of a data recovery company, you can probally get your stuff back, there's tons of recovery software out there, don't give up yet.  data recovery


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not a hundred percent sure this works with a WinME type startup disk, but it does with other operating system versions and is what needs to be tried to resolve the error.

Boot with the startup disk and when you reach the a:> prompt enter:

*sys c:*

If you get a message that "system files were transferred" then it has worked correctly. Remove the startup disk and ctrl-alt-del to reboot.

It may fix the problem.

If you need to create a WinME startup disk, download the OEM setup for WinME from here. Put a clean floppy in the drive and run the setup program to transfer files. Then use the floppy to boot the WinME system. The disk does not need to be created on a WinME system:

http://bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

for further ref, see also:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000181.htm


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

I would suggest purchasing another hard drive. Install it as Master, hook your old one up as Slave, install ME on the new drive, and try to read the data off the old drive.

After you've recovered your data, implement a regular backup solution so you don't find yourself in this situation again. Errors and crashes are far less stressful if you have your data safely backed up and easily retrievable.


----------



## Macaulay/D/P (May 17, 2003)

Please note: I have placed the following post in CyberTechHelp with no replies as yet.

My problem is similar to the above but appears to be different?
From the above replies, only the iosys.sys file is corrupt or missing? The only solution being to reinstall with recovery disk.
However, I think that I can read info from the problem disk for some reason in another OS with another PC.

The HP 6540C Pavillion below has HP '98SE OS installed.

My related problem is:

The problem appears similar to tomtgb2's recent post, I can give a few more details of mine which might have a different root source for the problem.

I Also am alternating between 2 PC's and before I disconnect and go back to the problem PC I hope to receive some helpful info.

The PC is a HP Pavillion 6540C. The problem didn't occur suddenly; once on booting up and corrected itself. Another day booting up and corrected itself. The PC was disconnected and the other used for about a week; when returning to problem PC, on bootin up problem persisted and didn't go away.

The problem is that on booting up, goes through memory count etc, all leds for all drives flash, then hangs up with green led on floppy with the only thing being on the screen is: no-operating system found.

The only thing that I looked for on the bios menu screen was hard drive (10 gb Quantum fireball). There was no indication of there even being a HDD, master or slave.

We also isolated not a cable problem.

I happened to have a 20GB fireball quantum HDD, same 3.5 series. My son and I took out problem drive and installed new drive, appeared to be preformatted but used HP recovery CD and let it check HDD, format, and install HP '98SE system, no problem back in business.

We have another PC with different OS. We hooked 10GB problem drive up to a slave connect and booted, appeared able to read problem drive, didn't proceed any further. Disconnected problem drive, returned to HP 6540C replaced HDD cable with one with a slave connection, and with the 20 gb connected to the master connect and the problem 10Gb connected to the slave, booted up, able to boot up, but no indication of 10gb drive.

Can only think in terms of trojan blacking out the 10GB drive. The only intent would be malicious destruction if so. Not in my case but is a technique for someone with sensitive records (stockbroker, doctor, lawyer, etc) to trash (throw out) old HDD and replace.

Any insight would be helpful

Thanx


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried doing a sys c:

as I suggested? If io.sys is the corrupt or missing file, this should replace it.

You may also need to do: fdisk /mbr
to repair a corrupt boot record, but I'd try this only as the last resort.


----------



## Macaulay/D/P (May 17, 2003)

Thanx for speedy reply:

Your suspicion about a corrupt or missing file re: io.sys was correct, and solved the problem. As we were going to clone to the larger 20Gb Quantum anyway, we did the fdisk/mbr also after problem solved. Whatever the source of the problem, it also knocked out the adapter for the Internet NIC which had to be re-installed. clone went OK, and now using original 10Gb/quantum in 2nd. 3.5" bay which can be used for a 2nd. HDD or floppy. (note: if a need to replace original floppy drive in proprietry 3.5" bay of HP 6540C keep to the Mitsumi (359M series); when removing the the face plate the button mechanism is propietary to the 6540C mechanism; if using a the 2nd. 3.5" drive for a floppy drive isn't a problem.)
Son indicated that there was a large # of bad cluster/sectors shortly before problem arised; he was more anxious in discarding old drive before proceeding.
Computerhope.com at http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000181.htm
indicates 4 causes:
(a) missing/corrupt command.com or other boot files
(b) computer viruses
(c) Boot record corrupted
(d) HDD failed or erased
and procedures to diagnose

The moderator at: CyberTechHelp.com

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000181.htm

also suggested downloading Maxtor's Power Diagnostic (Power.exe) utility v304 (I did, file version 428), designed for Maxtor/Quantum but effective any ATA (IDE) HDD of at least 500Mb or larger, and appears good fore Windows OS of Win95B or higher. I proceeded with that after the problem fixed. Possibly a more definitive cause of problem if proceeded by that route.

Some of the problems solved by the utility are: drive recognition by OS, data removal for security purposes, or software corruption. Also excellent PDF Tech. download procedure. Also advanced Test (factory recertification). bad clusters/sectors per scandisk/defrag don't relate to physical damage of media. Performed thorough scandisk (error correction if required) and defrag before and antivirus check before cloning.. Haven't visited yet, but a knowledge base at http://www.maxtorkb.com for diagnosing HDD, software, and system problems.

The foregoing utility also provides, if req'd., a low level format (hours to overnight), completely overwrites all sectors, data lost, a last resort or intermittent problems.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thanks for the update and info provided, Mac, glad you've got the use of the drive and its contents however it is to be used.

Just wish we could hear the same from Tracy....


----------

